# The little buttons underneath peoples avatars



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Laughable as it may seem there needs to be a guide for this

The little person icon is for repping people.

The little flag is for reporting posts.

Now you may all think this is very simple but over the last few days we've had a number of reported posts that include such things as

'Nice post where can I buy dianabol'

and suchlike.

remember that asking for sources is against board rules so if you dont want the attention of the mods on you then better be careful which button you press.

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guru Josh (Apr 10, 2009)

hahaha nice post, where can i buy dianabol, thats great. Just when you thought you had heard it all eh!


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Tinytom said:


> Laughable as it may seem there needs to be a guide for this
> 
> The little person icon is for repping people.
> 
> ...


Thats funny Tom, but you never answered:lol: :lol:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

very funny


----------

